# Hapimag now trading through DAE?



## Carolinian (Mar 18, 2009)

I was surprised to see a couple of summer beach weeks in a Hapimag resort on the DAE availibility list.  Does this mean that Hapimag owners are now able to deposit and trade through DAE?  If so, that is great news!  Hapimag was the world's first timeshare developer and has never used RCI or II for trading. This Swiss-based developer has a lot of great resorts scattered around Europe, many city-based and in prime city locations.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 19, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Does this mean that Hapimag owners are now able to deposit and trade through DAE?



As I understand the news from Hapimag, *select* (emphasis mine) Hapimag resorts will be available through DAE.  In turn, Hapimag members will be able to book a DAE unit by allocating the required Hapimag points, plus a fee. 

The standard Hapimag model is that members are allotted points each year which they can use to book a resort within Hapimag. While I am not familiar with all the types of Hapimag memberships that have been sold over time, I don't believe any of them would allow for a member to deposit a specific unit-week into a TS exchange.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 20, 2009)

X-ring said:


> As I understand the news from Hapimag, *select* (emphasis mine) Hapimag resorts will be available through DAE.  In turn, Hapimag members will be able to book a DAE unit by allocating the required Hapimag points, plus a fee.
> 
> The standard Hapimag model is that members are allotted points each year which they can use to book a resort within Hapimag. While I am not familiar with all the types of Hapimag memberships that have been sold over time, I don't believe any of them would allow for a member to deposit a specific unit-week into a TS exchange.



The ususal DAE model for points systems is for the member to reserve a week within the points system and then deposit it to DAE.  I have also read that in some cases, they can assign their points to DAE and then DAE uses the points to reserve a week.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 20, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> The ususal DAE model for points systems



Interesting ... thanks for enlightening !


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 20, 2009)

*Wow!*

Whopdedo!  More places to go on DAE exchanges! Sounds good.


----------



## Conan (Mar 23, 2009)

Exciting news - - and a good reason to check out DAE before depositing elsewhere. [Some of the Hapimag european resorts are in great locations]


----------

